# Wanted: Rem 1100 20ga



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My son is looking for a Remington 1100 in 20 ga. Wood stock, in good condition is what we'd like to find. Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Take your pick

http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=1100+LT-20

The 12GA 1100 is so light recoiling, any particular reason he wants to stick with a 20? He is welcome to shoot min for comparison purposes. It has a youth stock on it.

-DallanC


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I killed my first birds in every category with one of those. My old man bought one with his paper route money when he was 12. We all learned to shoot and shot our first birds with it. Great choice for a young man in my opinion.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd like to find one local. Thanks for the offer to shoot your 1100. He has always shot a 20, but has shot my 1100 12ga. He likes the 20 and I tend to like them too. So we're still looking for one for him.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

A couple of years ago I was looking for one locally for my grandson. I did come across two different people that had one for sale and each of them was wanting between 400-500 each. I regret not getting one back then.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll keep my eyes out.

Kids are funny... we get kid sized guns but then they suddenly start liking the adult stuff. T shot my 7STW with stiff 160grn bullets @3200fps, was all grins and ended up running an entire box through it ... 


-DallanC


----------

